# Welcher Vogel hier macht die Abrechnungsprogramme für die EON



## rostiger Nagel (5 Februar 2011)

Ich stehe heute morgen auf, mahle meinen Kaffee mit meiner Hand
Kaffeemühle, während ich das Wasser aufbrühe hole ich wie immer 
meine Tageszeitung rein...oh ein Brief, so früh. 
Ich gehe wieder in die Küche warte auf dem Kaffee und öffne den 
Brief, ach es ist nur die Jahresabrechnung von meinen Stromanbieter,
lese die so, denke mir "Mensch das kann es ja nicht sein, wir haben 
haben ja doppelt soviel verbraucht wie im letzten Jahr....?"
Bis ich realisiere das hinter den *6000* nicht KW/h steht sondern
"*€*" in Worten Sechstausend Euro.
Ich Sitze da, kalter Schweiß läuft meine Stirn herunter, ich zittere und
mir ist schlecht. Das kann doch nicht sein. Ich denke das ist die Rechnung
für die nächsten zehn Jahre, die haben einfach eine neue Abrechnungs-
methode und legen so die raten für Abschlagsrechnungen für diese Zeit
fest. Da lese ich das Zahlungsziel ist nächste Woche, ich versteh das
ganze nicht, was wollen die?

Ich Laufe erst mal zum Zähler, hmm ca. 30.000, aber auf der Rechnung 
stehen *48.000*, die spinnen wohl.
In letzter Zeit war auch niemand zum Ablesen da, soviel ich weiß wird dann
Geschätzt. Natürlich macht das kein Buchhalter mehr sondern der Kollege
Computer. Welcher Vollidiot schreibt eine Software, wo der Jahresverbrauch
seit Jahren bei 3000KW/h liegt und wenn kein vernünftiger Wert vorliegt,
davon ausgegangen werden muss das der geehrte Kunde eine Steigerung 
Von 600% haben muss. Wer so etwas Programmiert nimmt doch Drogen,
wenn ich das Arschloch mal erwischen könnte.

Auf jedem Fall habe ich heute morgen erstmal da angerufen, komischerweise 
war ich sehr ruhig und habe der wirklich freundlichen Dame von der Hotline
mitgeteilt das etwas nicht mit meiner Stromrechnung nicht stimmen könnte.
Sie sah es dann auch ein und versicherte mir das dass Mahnverfahren erst
mal außer Kraft gesetzt würde, die Rechnung storniert würde und eine neue
erstellt wird. Irgendwie glaube ich den Verein nicht und werde erstmal am
Montag mit meiner Bank sprechen ob die mein Konto für die "Diebe" sperren
können. 

Jetzt Stelle man sich mal vor, man ist für Wochen auf Montage im Ausland, die 
buchen einfach. Mann möchte mit seiner Kreditkarte im Restaurant zahlen aber
es geht nicht, weil kein Geld mehr auf dem Konto ist.


----------



## Tommi (5 Februar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

hast Du denn keine Aufforderung zum Ablesen bekommen,
ich bekomme die immer und schicke dann die Daten
per Mail oder Post, wenn online mal wieder nicht geht.

Ich glaube, ich wäre an Deiner Stelle auch abgedreht.

Aber wenn der Zählerstand passt und die Plombe unversehrt ist,
soll wohl alles wieder werden.

Viel Glück. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

freu Dich erstmal auf die Wasserrechnung... Du hast ja in den letzten Jahren auch ein bißchen mehr Volumen bekommen, dessen Mantelfläche saubergehalten werden will.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf meine Rechnung! Ich bin auch bei dem Verein...


Schönen Sonntag,

dia


----------



## Matze001 (6 Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch am Freitag aus der Schweiz wieder gekommen fürs Wochenende.

Briefkasten auf, ENBW, GEZ, Gemeinde... Hattrick! 

Bin froh das alle diese Woche reingeflattert sind, denn seit KW1 war ich nicht mehr hier.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Februar 2011)

Unsere Stadtwerke haben gerade auch ein Problem mit falschen Abrechnungen, liegt angeblich an fehlerhafter SAP Software.

http://www.schwaebische-post.de/service/archiv/536388/


----------



## ebt'ler (6 Februar 2011)

Ach, mach dir nichts draus. Das ist sicher ein weiteres Jahr-2011-Problem, der Umschwung war einfach zu hard.^^

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:

http://www.finanzamt.bayern.de/informationen/Elster /Hintergrund_zum_Fehler.php?f=lfst&c=n&d=x&t=x
http://www.golem.de/1101/80418.html
http://winfuture.de/news,60540.html
http://www.amiga-news.de/de/news/AN-2011-01-00005-DE.html
...


----------



## Approx (7 Februar 2011)

Neulich las ich in unserer Tageszeitung einen ähnlichen Fall: Nach einem Zählertausch hatte die zuständige Supersoftware einen negativen Verbrauch ermittelt und mal eben den max-Verbrauch von 99999kWh errechnet. (neuer Zählerstand war niedriger als der Vorhergehende). Zahlungsaufforderung im 5-stelligen Euronen-Bereich ging natürlich raus... Solange man nicht betroffen ist, kann man vielleicht noch drüber schmunzeln.  Die Computerabhängigkeit der Gesellschaft und dessen Auswirkungen...

Approx


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2011)

ach ja habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, da durch, das ich angeblich
soviel verbraucht habe, ist die Abschlagszahlung auch angehoben worden.
Ich soll jetzt jeden Monat über 600,--€ Abschlag zahlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2011)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> Ach, mach dir nichts draus...


 
Das sagst du so einfach, dein Konto wird ja nicht geplündert. Es gibt
viele sachen wo ich mir nichts draus mache, aber in diesem Fall bin ich
etwas Sensibel.


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> freu Dich erstmal auf die Wasserrechnung... Du hast ja in den letzten Jahren auch ein bißchen mehr Volumen bekommen, dessen Mantelfläche saubergehalten werden will.
> ...
> dia



Ne Dia, das glaube ich nicht, wenn der Helmut in die Badewanne steigt benötigt er ja kaum noch Wasser (Verdrängung!), also spart er an der Stelle gewaltig. Alles hängt nun davon ab, wie oft er die Badewanne nutzt. Dafür könnte man eine schöne Gleichung entwickeln, die berechnet, an wann er Gewichtsabhängig in die Verlustzone trudelt.


----------



## Solaris (7 Februar 2011)

Wieso wunderst du dich so Helmut? Das Programm hat doch gut gerechnet für die EON.

Mein Konto ist schon längst kein Selbstbedienungsladen mehr seitdem die Terror-Kom einen vierstelligen Betrag für sich "erwirtschaften" wollte. Ich bestimme lieber selbst wann und wieviel von meinen Talern wegwandert. Solche "Fehleinschätzungen" können heutzutage jederzeit auftauchen, ich behalte da lieber selbst die Kontrolle drüber, auch wenn es etwas mehr Arbeit macht.

Gruß Soli


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne Dia, das glaube ich nicht, wenn der Helmut in die Badewanne steigt benötigt er ja kaum noch Wasser (Verdrängung!), also spart er an der Stelle gewaltig. Alles hängt nun davon ab, wie oft er die Badewanne nutzt. Dafür könnte man eine schöne Gleichung entwickeln, die berechnet, an wann er Gewichtsabhängig in die Verlustzone trudelt.


 
Deshalb habe ich auch eine Dusche, aber der Dia hat auch ganz schön
zugelegt, er hat die Tage im Chat berichtet, das er mit seinen neuen Job
*15Kg* mehr auf die Waage bringt (das schreibe ich gerne mal Fett ) 
Das etwa in einen Jahr, solche zuwachsraten habe ich nicht.


Hau Rein Dia du schaffst es


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

ich würde denn Kameraden sofort per Fax die Einzugsermächtigung 
entziehen und gleich mitteilen, dass Du einen Dauerauftrag für die 
seitherige Abschlagszahlung einrichtest.

Und sie sollen sich eine geeignete Maßnahme überlegen, wie sie
das verloren gegangene Vertrauen wieder herstellen wollen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (7 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das etwa in einen Jahr, solche zuwachsraten habe ich nicht.


 

Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass Deine Pelle langsam zu eng wird!!!*ROFL*



Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## winnman (7 Februar 2011)

zu dem Problem folgendes:

Hab an meiner Anlage 2009 / 2010 die E-Heizung umbauen müssen, da der Tarif für die alte bei uns aufgelassen wurde.
Dadurch wurden auch gleich alle Zähler getauscht.
während des Jahres hab ich dann höhere Vorschreibungen für die Teilbeträge erhalten (ca. 80% höher) das hab ich aber hingenommen, bei der Jahresabrechnung wird das ja wider zurückgegeben, ausserdem wollte und konnte ich mich nicht darum kümmern.
Im Dez kam dann wider die Aufforderung die Zähler abzulesen. Natürlich gemacht, kurz darauf dann die Jahresabrechnung:
Verbrauch 0,0 kWh, Rückzahlung des ganzen Betrag des Jahres -> Anruf bei uns (bin im selben Unternehmen tätig) das ist so OK (hab die Vermutung, dass die die neu eingebauten Zähler im SAP nicht richtig erfasst haben, meine Selbstablesung war die 1. gültige Zählerstanderfassung)
Ergebnis: fast ein ganzes Jahr gratis geheizt und gestromt. 
Den neuen Teilzahlungsbetrag hab ich wider auf vernünftige Höhe ändern lassen.
Ich glaub ich bau jetzt jedes Jahr neue Zähler ein


----------



## IBFS (7 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Ergebnis: fast ein ganzes Jahr gratis geheizt und gestromt.
> Den neuen Teilzahlungsbetrag hab ich wider auf vernünftige Höhe ändern lassen.
> Ich glaub ich bau jetzt jedes Jahr neue Zähler ein



Du Glückpilz, hoffentlich spielen die nicht mal ne alte Sicherung
mit den Initialwerten zurück, dann wars das mit der "power for nothing". 

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

so heute habe ich meine neue Stromrechnung bekommen, von den ursprünglich
geforderten 6.000,--€, sind jetzt 30,--€ geworden 

warum nicht gleich so!


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> so heute habe ich meine neue Stromrechnung bekommen, von den ursprünglich
> geforderten 6.000,--€, sind jetzt 30,--€ geworden
> 
> warum nicht gleich so!


 
Das freut mich, da haste jetzt ja Geld über... :sm24:  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das freut mich, da haste jetzt ja Geld über... :sm24:
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Wieso über, 6.000,--€ war in meiner Haushalt nicht eingeplant


----------



## winnman (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo IBFS,

nach dem das inder eigenen Firma passiert ist, hab ich mich natürlich schlau gemacht:

Da die selbst abgelesenen Zählerstände nach einem Jahr die 1. sind, die für meine Anlage im SAP erfasst wurden, ist das mit dem Überspielen einer alten Sicherung nicht wirklich ein Problem .

Wenns trotzdem so kommen sollte OK, dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt.


----------

